# Wer kann mir helfen?



## Gabi (28. September 2003)

Hi,

ich hab es mal geschaft, SuSE 8.1 auf 8.2 zu updaten und ins Netz zu kommen! *freu*
Nur wird leider (fast) keine Hardware erkannt! 

Da meine englisch Kenntise sehr beschränkt sind, tu ich mich um so härter.
Ich bitte Euch mir bei der Treiber installation zu helfen!
Bei SuSE.at fand ich ein "XFree" update, welches den ATI Radeon 9200 Treiber intergriert
haben soll. Folgende Files waren vorhanden:*
File: Readme
File: km_xfiregl1.rpm
File: xfglrx.rpm
*
In der Readme stand/steht folgendes:
*

Installing ATI 'fglrx' driver (2.9.13) on SuSE 8.2
--------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately the fglrx driver (2.9.1) included on SuSE 8.2 didn't
work at all. Therefore SuSE decided not to enable the use of it by
default. The following instructions explain how to install and enable
release 2.9.13 of this driver later.

The driver supports RV250, RV280, R200, RV350, R300, R350 chipsets of
ATI. Popular boards using these chipsets are:

         - ATI Radeon 8500 / 9100
         - ATI FireGL 8700 / 8800
         - ATI FireGL E1 / E1+
         - ATI Radeon 9000
         - ATI Radeon 9200
         - ATI Radeon 9500
         - ATI Radeon 9600
         - ATI Radeon 9700
         - ATI Radeon 9800
         - ATI FireGL Z1 / X1 / X1+

More details from the driver itself:

[...]
(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),
        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),
        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),
        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),
        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),
        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),
        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),
        ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),
        ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),
        ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),
        ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),
        ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),
        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)
[...]

HOWTO
-----

1) Update XFree86 drivers

# rpm -Uhv xfglrx.rpm


2) Update kernel module

* prepare kernel module build

  - install 'kernel-source' package with YaST
  - configure kernel sources; usually done with the following commands:

  # cp /boot/vmlinuz.config     /usr/src/linux/.config
  # cp /boot/vmlinuz.version.h  /usr/src/linux/include/linux
  # cp /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux
  # cd /usr/src/linux
  # make cloneconfig dep

* install kernel module source

# rpm -Uhv km_xfiregl1.rpm

* compile kernel module sources

# cd /usr/src/kernel-modules/xfiregl1
# make -f Makefile.module install


3) Configure X11

# sax2 -r -m 0=fglrx -b /usr/X11R6/lib/sax/profile/firegl


4) Enable 3D support

* edit /etc/X11/XF86Config with your favorite editor

  - add 

      Load "dri"

    to Section "Module"

* use correct GL library / GLX module

# switch2xf86_glx


5) Known Issues

- fglrx driver does not work on mainboards with nforce1/nforce2 chipsets
  (not yet supported by agpgart module)
- driver only supports 24bit color depth
- enabling of 3D support through SaX2 does not work


!

PLEASE NOTE THAT THERE IS NO WARRANTY AND THAT WE DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT
FOR THESE PACKAGES!

PLEASE USE "http://www.suse.de/feedback" FOR ANY FEEDBACK.

!
*

Was genau muss ich da machen, dass es auch dann funktioniert? Ich hatte
schon mal was probiert, nur funktionierte dann gar nichts mehr und musste
neu installieren.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## w_anja (29. September 2003)

Online übersetzung.

installing ATI ' fglrx ' Treiber (2.9.13) auf SuSE 8.2
-------------------------------------------------- leider arbeitete
der fglrx Treiber (2.9.1) eingeschlossen auf SuSE 8.2 nicht an allen.
Folglich entschied SuSE, dem Gebrauch es nicht durch Rückstellung zu
ermöglichen. Die folgenden Anweisungen erklären, wie man Freigabe
2.9.13 dieses Treibers später anbringt und ermöglicht. Der Treiber
stützt RV250, RV280, R200, RV350, R300, chipsets R350 von ATI. Die
populären Bretter, die diese chipsets verwenden, sind: - ATI Radeon
8500/9100 - ATI FireGL 8700/8800 - ATI FireGL E1/E1+ - ATI Radeon 9000
- ATI Radeon 9200 - ATI Radeon 9500 - ATI Radeon 9600 - ATI Radeon
9700 - ATI Radeon 9800 - ATI FireGL Z1/X1/X1+ mehr Details vom Treiber
selbst: [... ] (ii) FireGL8700/8800: Treiber für Chipset: ATI RV250
Kennzeichnung (R9000), ATI RV250 IE (R9000), ATI RV250 Wenn (R9000),
ATI RV250 Ig (R9000), ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250
LF (M9), ATI RV250 Fahrwerk (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI
RV280 Ya (R9200), ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI
R200

1) bereiten Treiber des Updates XFree86 # U/min - Uhv xfglrx.rpm 

2)Update-Kernmodul * Kernmodulbau - bringen Sie ' Kern-Quellen' Paket
mit YaST an - zusammenbauen Kernquellen vor; normalerweise getan mit
den folgenden Befehlen: # bilden CP /boot/vmlinuz.config
/usr/src/linux/.config # CP /boot/vmlinuz.version.h
/usr/src/linux/include/linux # CP /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h
/usr/src/linux/include/linux # Cd /usr/src/linux # cloneconfig dep *
Kernmodulquelle # U/min anbringen - Uhv km_xfiregl1.rpm * kompilieren
Sie Kernmodulquellen # -cd /usr/src/kernel-modules/xfiregl1 # bilden -
f Makefile.module, 

3) anzubringen zusammenbauen X11 # sax2 - r - m
0=fglrx - b /usr/X11R6/lib/sax/profile/firegl 

4) ermöglichen Sie
Unterstützung 3D * redigieren /etc/X11/XF86Config mit Ihrem
Lieblingsherausgeber - fügen Sie Last "dri" Abschnitt "Modul" hinzu *
verwenden korrektes Modul der GL Bibliothek/GLX # switch2xf86_glx

5) bekannte Ausgaben - fglrx Treiber arbeitet nicht auf mainboards mit
den chipsets nforce1/nforce2 (nicht schon gestützt durch agpgart
Modul) - Farbintensität Unterstützungen 24bit des Treibers nur - das
Ermöglichen der Unterstützung 3D durch SaX2 arbeitet nicht! MERKEN
SIE BITTE, DASS ES KEINE GARANTIE GIBT UND DASS WIR UNTERSTÜTZUNG
NICHT FÜR DIESE PAKETE GEBEN! VERWENDEN Sie BITTE
"http://www.suse.de/feedback" FÜR JEDES MÖGLICHES RÜCKGESPRÄCH.


----------



## Retlaw (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von w_anja _
> *Online übersetzung.
> ...
> Die populären Bretter, die diese chipsets verwenden, sind
> ...



... um nur ein paar zu nennen 

Hast du dir das selbst mal durchgelesen, nachdem es aus dem Übersetzer raus is ?

Hab die Anleitung mal frei übersetzt, alles was nach # steht sind Konsolen-Kommandos.

HOWTO (Anleitung)
-----

1) Update XFree86 drivers

# rpm -Uhv xfglrx.rpm

2) Update kernel module

- das paket kernel-sourcen oder quellen (o.ä. Name) mit YaST installieren
- kernel quellen mit den folgenden Kommandos konfigurieren:

# cp /boot/vmlinuz.config /usr/src/linux/.config
# cp /boot/vmlinuz.version.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux
# cp /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux
# cd /usr/src/linux
# make cloneconfig dep

kernel installieren:

# rpm -Uhv km_xfiregl1.rpm

kernel kompilieren:

# cd /usr/src/kernel-modules/xfiregl1
# make -f Makefile.module install

3) X11 konfigurieren

# sax2 -r -m 0=fglrx -b /usr/X11R6/lib/sax/profile/firegl

4) 3D support

die Datei /etc/X11/XF86Config mit einem Editor öffnen, z.B. vi oder emacs

Folgenden Text in den Abschnitt Module einfügen:
Load "dri"

# switch2xf86_glx

5) Bekannte Probleme

- fglrx Teiber arbeitet nicht auf Mainboards mit nforce1/nforce2 chipsätzen
- Treiber unterstützt nur 24bit Farbtiefe
- kein 3D support über SaX2 möglich

Das Ganze wie immer ohne Garantie und so...
Kommentare und so: "http://www.suse.de/feedback"

-----------
so, hoffe das hilft dir bisschen.

Wenn du aber nicht weißt was du da mit den Kommandos machst, rate ich davon ab. Kernel erstellen und einbinden ist eine komplizierte Sache.


----------



## Gabi (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *Wenn du aber nicht weißt was du da mit den Kommandos machst, rate ich davon ab. Kernel erstellen und einbinden ist eine komplizierte Sache. *



Hi, genau deswegen muss ich *zwangsläufig und mit zwei weinenden Augen*
wieder Windows benutzen! 

Ich bedanke mich aber ganz herzlich für all die Antworten!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (1. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

du hast da einen kleine Denkfehler drin, selbst wenn der Kompiliervorgang nicht funktioniert kannst du ja deien alte Version von Bootmanager laden lassen und einen neuen Versuch starten.
Ich hab nicht alles durchgelesen, vor allem die autoÜ nicht, aber so wie es aussieht willst du was neues Kompilieren, das sit kein Problem, ich hab hier einige kernels zur auswahl die gebootet werden können. Dies änderrt ja nichts an deienm alten System. Wenn der neue Kernel mal nicht geht, kommt öfter vor, dann rebootest du eben mit dem alten und versuchst es erneut.


----------



## Gabi (1. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *... dann rebootest du eben mit dem alten und versuchst es erneut. *



Hi,

Du vergisst aber, dass ich absolut neu bei Linux bin! 
Ich möchte einfach ein Sytem welches mir gefällt und stabil ist. Nun
das ist Linux allemal, aber die installation von "neuen" Treibern macht mir
eben Kopfzerbrechen und tagelang herum lesen und einigen Leuten in einem
Forum auf die Nerven gehen, möcht ich halt auch nicht!

Da ist es halt unter Windows deutlich einfacher, neuen Treiber suchen, installieren
und schon passt es ...!

Wenn das auch unter Linux gehen würde, würde ich keine Sek. daran denken
welches Betriebssystem ich nehme

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Gabi,

nicht so schnell aufgeben...der Weg zur Erläuchtung ist manchmal steinig und unbequem 
Ich (und sicher alle in diesem Forum auch) haben auch mal so angefangen. Tatsache ist, das wenn du dir Wissen aneignen willst kommst nun mal ums lesen nicht drum rum. 
Positiv: das Internet quillt so vor Wissen über...man muss nur wissen was man sucht.
Wenn man dann den Dreh raus hat, wirds einem mir Linux nie langweilig. 


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## danube (2. Oktober 2003)

@Gabi: Hast du schonmal daran gedacht auf Mandrake umzusteigen?
Das ist imho auch für Anfänger leichter zu bedienen als SuSE

Download unter: http://www.mandrakelinux.com/de/ftp.php3


----------



## JoelH (2. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *.............und tagelang herum lesen und einigen Leuten in einem
> Forum auf die Nerven gehen, möcht ich halt auch nicht!
> *


Dafür sit die Community aber nunmal da, sit dir eine M$ Hotline lieber ?


> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Da ist es halt unter Windows deutlich einfacher, neuen Treiber suchen, installieren
> und schon passt es ...!
> *


Das ist bei Linux nicht anders, man muss den Dreh einfach nur rausbekommen. Linux ist nichts für Scriptkids, man muss sich dafür interessieren, dafür gibt es dann aber auch viel zurück was man erst gar nicht erwartet hat.


----------



## Gabi (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Also Eure Argumente gefallen mir und Ihr habt damit natürlich recht
Nur wenn man halt bei jedem Treiber den Kernel selber basteln muss bzw. 
genau wissen muss was und mit welchen Kommandos man was macht, verliert
ein Anfänger/in sehr schnell die Nerven, besser gesagt: man wird total frustriert!

Bsp: Ich hab zuerst SuSE 8.2 inst. Mit aller Freude loggte ich mich dann ein und
siehe da ... 

Die Grafikkarte ATI ... (original im System) wird nicht unterstützt,
Die Grafikkarte GeForce 5200 ... (nachträglich ausgetauscht) wird nicht unterstützt,
Der Sound "onBoard" wird nicht unterstützt,
Die Netzwerkkarte "onBoard) wird nicht unterstützt,
Meine Kamera (Olympus 5050 Zoom) wird von keinem Prog. unterstützt,
nur der "ur" alte Scanner wird erkannt.

All diese Sachen sind halt dann für Anfänger/innen sehr frustrierend, wenn man dann
auch noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem X-System und dem Kernel hat, steigt man
schnell wieder aus! 

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (2. Oktober 2003)

hi Gabi...hmmm das wundert mich aber da eigentlich Suse eine gute Hardwareerkennung hat vor allem wenns um die Grafikkarte geht...wie gesagt mit Suse kenn ich mich da nicht aus aber ich kann sagen das ich naja ein ziemlich "modernes" System habe mit Digicam usw und da hatte ich mit RedHat keine Probleme. Ich will damit nicht sagen das RedHat besser oder schlechter ist aber für jedes System gibt es eine Lösung. 
Ich würde dir mal vorschlagen andere Distris (abgesehen von Debian das kannst du später mal ausprobieren ) auch auszuprobieren um ein bisl ein Gefühl zu gewinnen was zu dir passt und mit welcher du am besten zurechtkommst.

Viele Grüße

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Jetzt bin ich nun doch wieder einmal da.  
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass Linux süchtig macht!
Naja, der Spruch ist nicht unbedingt falsch! Irgendwie lässt
micht Linux nun auch nicht los! ...

Ich hätte da 2 Fragen:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hatt jemand schon erfahrung mit SuSE 9.0 oder etwas davon gelesen?
Lohnt sich der kauf der Cd´s?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich möchte gerne meine 2 Pc´s (alle 2 mit Linux) mitteinander verbinden,
wobei beide mitteinander kommunizieren sollten und beide ins Internet kommen sollen.
Unter Windows ging es mit der Internetverbindungsfreigabe recht einfach.
Wie geht das unter Linux? hmm ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (4. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

also ich hab auf meinem Hauptrechner einen Open-SSH Server rennen, dmit tausche ich daten aus und die Internetfreigabe erreiche ich mit folgendem kleien Script =>

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

Einfach in der Konsole rennen lassen.


----------



## oezer (5. Oktober 2003)

etwas Grundsätzliches:

meiner Meinung nach ist Suse für Anfänger sicherlich die erste Wahl. Solltest du die Möglichkeit haben dann installiere die 8.2 und nicht ein update von 8.1 auf 8.2. Also gleich ein Blankes System. Aber wie gesagt, solltest du schon ein laufendes System haben dann belasse es dabei.

Wichtig, du kannst nicht nur unter Yast die Einstellungen ändern, sondern auch mit anderen Programmen dabei solltest du auf jeden Fall deine eingesetzte Hardware gut kennen, meistens liegt dem gekauften PC Datenblätter bei, dort musst du dann schauen bsp. bei einer ISA ISDN Karte wo die irq, io und ähnliches sitzen. Alles aufschreiben um Sie bei der Konfiguration einzugeben. 

Hardcore variante wäre die .conf Dateien jeweils zum Gerät selbst zu editieren, aber es gibt auch einige andere angenehme Tools.

*sax2* ist ein XConfig Tool mit der du deine Grafikkarte und ähnliches einrichten kannst, einfach als root starten und den Anweisungen befolgen. Ich arbeite immer noch mit der ganz alten version von sax, da es wirklich das mindeste ist was du zum laufen kriegen kannst, dort kannst du auch brav die grafikkarten specs eingeben, wieviel ramdac, wieviel speicher etc. monitor justierung und so.

Netzwerk ISDN/Modem/Netzwerkkarten und ähnliches mache ich aus dem yast1 heraus, die hat eine gute alte oberfläche wo du die sachen unter Netzwerk konfigurieren kannst, einfach eine *xterm* aufmachen, dann *su root* dein passwort und dann *yast* tippen. 

Hier einige Bookmarks von mir:

    * http://www.linuxfibel.de - Vielleicht hilfts
    * http://www.linuxforen.de - Linux pur
    * http://www.linuxiso.org - aktuelle iso's von den gängigen Distr. 
    * http://www.google.com/linux - Google halt 
    * http://www.linuxdoc.org - Dokumentation zu Linux
    * http://www.freshmeat.net - Findet fast alle Linux Programme
    * http://www.rpmseek.com - Findet so ziemlich alles an .rpm was es gibt.
    * http://www.linuxapps.com - nochn freshmeat
    * http://www.fli4l.de - Ein Disketten Router, einfacher gehts nicht!
    * http://www.vmware.com - VMWare HOWTO
    * http://www-105.ibm.com/developerwor...75?OpenDocument - Linux-Einsteigertutorials der Firma IBM (Eine Anmeldung ist nötig, allerdings sind die Tutorials umsonst.)
    * http://www.oreilly.com/german/freebooks/ - Linux Wegweiser zur Installation & Konfiguration
    * http://www.linuxinfo.de - Linux: Konzepte und Bedienung
    * http://www.linux-laptop.net Linux on Laptops
    * http://www.onlamp.com O'Reilly Network (gute Artikel zu Linux, BSD, Apache, Mysql, PHP, Perl, Python, ...)
    * http://www.daemonnews.org Für BSD Fans
    * http://www.openlysecure.org - Linux und OpenBSD Firewalling Rezepte

meine favorite WindowManger: ->  http://www.enlightenment.org - extrem benutzerfreundlich


----------

